# GT: Knicks vs. Lakers (2/28)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Mon Feb 28, 2005
7:30 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Tim Thomas/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney





































Chucky Atkins/Kobe Bryant/Caron Butler/Lamar Odom/Chris Mihm


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i dont have anything to say about the game but i love how newspapers are like jekyl and hyde. they bashed isiah for the trades, and now their saying Malik Rose had more hustle in this one game then Nazr did in his entire knick career. rediculous they bash him to death now they love it after one game... and when the knicks lose its back to "i cant believe zeke traded their only center!"


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

RAMBLIN' ROSE HAS NO BEEF WITH KOBE 



> "You can defend anyone differently when you don't have Shaq," said Rose, who had an eye-opening Knick debut Saturday by hauling in eight rebounds in nine minutes. "Shaq changes the dynamics of every game. But Kobe is a great player. It never will be [just another game] when you got the great 8 wearing that yellow jersey."





> "They both complemented each other," Marbury sad. "Whenever you had two guys of that caliber, it makes it tough. Look at Dwyane Wade, the way he's playing because of Shaquille O'Neal. It was more Shaq than anything. I don't take anything away from Kobe, but to have both of them, it makes it harder. Guarding Kobe at the perimeter, you can double-team him and get it out of his hands."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kobe here, Knicks seek 3rd in row 



> There is still respect. "Kobe (Bryant), in my opinion, is the best player in the NBA," Stephon Marbury said yesterday.





> The semi-annual Knicks-Lakers games used to highlight the Knicks' lack of a center. Now it's just another matchup of two rosters that resemble doughnuts. This is their first meeting since O'Neal's offseason trade to Miami; the Knicks head to Los Angeles on March 29.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

He's a one-man show 



> The Lakers are 28-26 after yesterday's 108-102 loss to the Raptors in Toronto. Bryant scored 31 points and took 25 shots. The Lakers' other four starters took 33 shots combined.





> Bryant is averaging 27.6 points in 40 games this season (he missed 14 with a sprained ankle), up from his 2003-04 average of 24.0. He is carrying the load of trying to carry the undermanned Lakers to the playoffs, something that has earned him the respect of Marbury.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

47-47 at the half. If Marbury can get going offensively we should win. Tim Thomas is REALLY picking up his game! Nice offensive production from Mo Taylor= 7 points. :rock:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

It's a fun game to watch, both teams playing pretty well offensively. It's tied all 47 at HT.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

some wild plays. I loved that Lamar Odom dribble between his legs.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Tim Thomas is on fiyaaaaa!! :yes: 17 3rd quarter points!! 29 for the game. 83-68 after 3.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Tim Thomas had to be held back from going at Penny! Hope those two can resolve their issues after the game.


----------



## Spetznaz24 (Feb 11, 2005)

bunch of ******** are choking again, lakers down by 2 with 20 seconds to go


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Great job by Kurt Thomas playing so far off Kobe on the switch. He looked like he was scared Kobe would drive past him. They needed a 3 pointer, lmao. why wasnt he all over him? why was he 3 steps away??? too funny.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Tim Thomas had to be held back from going at Penny! Hope those two can resolve their issues after the game.


What happend?


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Tim Thomas had to be held back from going at Penny! Hope those two can resolve their issues after the game.


They embraced very positively after the game which was really good to see :yes:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> What happend?


They argued about who was responsible for a defensive switch. It was competitive juices flowing. They made up a short time later when Penny gave a nice pass to Tim on the break and they shook hands when Thomas was fouled. Than after the game they embraced so it's all good. :biggrin:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Congrats on the win. Walton blows.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

damn i fell asleep in the middle of the day and i just woke up. i bet laker fans are pissed.

that makes it 3 in a row....lets keep it going


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Good game, kept it interesting and down the wire.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks Survive a Late Flurry by the Lakers 



> They pulled out an unlikely 117-115 overtime victory over the Los Angeles Lakers last night at Madison Square Garden, and now have their first three-game winning streak since late December.


 WILD STREAK 



> It was Bryant (30 points) who left the floor in fury instead after the Lakers' final play got busted. With 9.9 seconds left in OT, Bryant dribbled past Kurt Thomas, into the lane, before dishing to Luc Walton inside. But Walton, with Malik Rose closing on him, passed back to an unexpecting Bryant underneath the basket. Bryant fumbled the pass. With Kurt Thomas' arms raised over him, Bryant regained, dribbled back to the corner as the buzzer sounded.


Knicks Steph up in overtime 



> Only the Knicks could have found a way to work five extra minutes last night and cause Herb Williams' heart to skip a beat. They have only themselves to blame for allowing Kobe Bryant and the Los Angeles Lakers to nearly orchestrate a miracle at Madison Square Garden.


Showtime at MSG 



> Marbury's missed foul shot left the Knicks with a 107-104 lead and opened the door for Bryant's tying three-pointer from two steps beyond the top of the arc with 4.4 seconds on the clock. Jamal Crawford missed an awkward 18-footer just before the end of regulation.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)




----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------

